# A stealth camp fire?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I ran across this on you tube and wanted to share it 
Sometime you may want a fire but don't want to give away your position
I thought this was cool


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! This reminds me, I need to sharpen my shovel.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice bit of info. Thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I need to sharpen my 38 year old true temper come to think of it. It wasn't as easy digging in sand as it used to be.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Pretty kewel for camping and such but.. with NVG and IR technology getting better and cheaper and more accessible to the public no fire is the best option if in stealth mode...Or security purposes!! Just food for thought..


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Pretty kewel for camping and such but.. with NVG and IR technology getting better and cheaper and more accessible to the public no fire is the best option if in stealth mode...Or security purposes!! Just food for thought..


Let's be rational though, there will always be someone with bigger and better toys. If you're being hunted by a squad with military capability, you're pretty much boned anyway, so if you find yourself on the way to your bol, or otherwise staying overnight in the boonies... build a damn fire, and keep warm.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You don't need a better shovel, any shovel will do but sharpen it like a sword, perfect for digging and self-defence.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Let's be rational though, there will always be someone with bigger and better toys. If you're being hunted by a squad with military capability, you're pretty much boned anyway, so if you find yourself on the way to your bol, or otherwise staying overnight in the boonies... build a damn fire, and keep warm.


Brilliant, DD! This comes up in preparedness conversations all the time. How many out there actually think they are going to have the capability to take on a military or police squad, fireteam or even an individual for that matter? Individual, perhaps, but a fire team of Marines cooks will take you out before you can swallow even if they are outnumbered 4-1. And I don't mean with their Chili Mac!

Nevertheless, the video was excellent! Thanks, BudgetPrepp....


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Let's be rational though, there will always be someone with bigger and better toys. If you're being hunted by a squad with military capability, you're pretty much boned anyway, so if you find yourself on the way to your bol, or otherwise staying overnight in the boonies... build a damn fire, and keep warm.


Well I went to goodwill few months ago and bought a Cyclops IR system for 3.99 would see any fire within a good vantage point, BTW I gave the 55.00 system to my godson which is 13 he loves using them when he playing paint balls battles with his Friends on our farm.. So they are not hard to find and don't need to be a squad with military capability to find someone with a fire my godson has done it on more then one occasion ... Also I said for security purposes no fire is best option and you would be surprise what one person could do against a squad..


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I've seen this for a year or so, but haven't made one myself yet, (getting lazy in my old age). also great fire for very windy days or if you have to build a fire dry area were it could get away from you.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> Well I went to goodwill few months ago and bought a Cyclops IR system for 3.99 would see any fire within a good vantage point, BTW I gave the 55.00 system to my godson which is 13 he loves using them when he playing paint balls battles with his Friends on our farm.. So they are not hard to find and don't need to be a squad with military capability to find someone with a fire my godson has done it on more then one occasion ... Also I said for security purposes no fire is best option and you would be surprise what one person could do against a squad..


I didn't mean to discount your statement entirely, you are right. I'm simply saying two things, the first of which is that if you're being hunted with adequate IR, your body heat is as much a signal as the fire. Yes, the fire will produce more of a signature (yes, it will also produce less when hidden properly), but unless you're hiding the heat signature of everything in your camp, IR will find you with or without. The second thought is what are the actual chances of being hunted by IR? Despite it's availability, still fairly low, unless you've already thrown every other caution to the wind in your endeavors to travel during WROL SHTF.

I would weigh the pros to the cons. If you need to eat and have to cook to do so, or you are facing bitter cold, I will build a fire, hide the coals as best I can, and be armed and ready if somebody attacks me with a paintball mounted IR system.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Regular glass does not transmit IR thru it. Has anyone with IR equipment ever tried to see what a Mylar space blanket does. Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm sorry but unless you have some skills and some smarts your unlikely to find this fire. You may smell it but you won't see it if it is placed in the right spot and concealed further. And if the wind is not in your favor you won't smell it. There are always risks, however this may be a life saver no matter some risks.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Great idea so you won't hear any criticisms from me, however, in some cases, a smoke free fire is important....wouldn't a 1litre bottle of alcohol for the pop can stove be a good idea as well? Dollarama sells a 500ml bottle for $2


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Titan6 said:


> Well I went to goodwill few months ago and bought a Cyclops IR system for 3.99 would see any fire within a good vantage point, BTW I gave the 55.00 system to my godson which is 13 he loves using them when he playing paint balls battles with his Friends on our farm.. So they are not hard to find and don't need to be a squad with military capability to find someone with a fire my godson has done it on more then one occasion ... Also I said for security purposes no fire is best option and you would be surprise what one person could do against a squad..


Dam! Some people have all the luck! If you find another one that price, kindly send ME the old one. I can't afford a new one . Trouble is, hypothermia will sneak up quieter than any intruder and kill you just as quick. Might as well load the AR and keep yer butt warm.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We use to make ones something like that but much smaller . Big enough only to heat water or cook small peace of food on a stck


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

From what I've read here so far, I think some diversion campsites/campfires might keep them away for a while. At least until you can determine their numbers. my .02.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Regular glass does not transmit IR thru it. Has anyone with IR equipment ever tried to see what a Mylar space blanket does. Just out of curiosity.


Black hole you stand pretty bad. Also the heat can be seen above you some times depending on the expense and quality optics you are using.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

That video essentially describes an Indian fire. The fire should never get higher than the opening. Back in the old west, a sure sign of white man was a big, undisciplined fire leaping into the air. Native American were preyed on by other tribes. When your enemies are ninjas, you take pains to conceal your fire when you are not camped in force (lest the Pawnee steal your horses.)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I ran across this on you tube and wanted to share it
> Sometime you may want a fire but don't want to give away your position
> I thought this was cool


The type of wood you use is very important for low smoke. The old moonshiners would sometimes use well seasoned ash to stay out of sight from the revenuers


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

A good one


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am building this into my backyard firepit...






This works too if you're not in the woods. Like post-hurricane no electric for a few weeks.

Same benefit as the Dakota fire. No shovel needed low/no smoke.


----------

